# DISREQAURD



## Mercedes (Feb 6, 2016)

Camellia


Spoiler: refrences



album https://imgur.com/geGD8Rr,fAvFXzI,U4LRfxw,Aldw8zq,gYAbSCx,Qdnnvpz










Her eyebrows match the color of her hair. Also her lips are full like that. Not purple!





Spoiler: Info and outfits‼️



Her body is bell shaped. Her lips are quite big and full. Bra size 36 D. She has a big ol' booty. She smokes pot. Calivn Klein underwear model. About 5'6. Age 16.   
Her personality type is: http://www.16personalities.com/enfp-personality 

She has many different outfits. Almost all of her outfits are crop tops. I'm getting tired of seeing her in just one.  
http://www.polyvore.com/camellias_outfit/set?id=189292772

http://www.polyvore.com/camellias_outfit/set?id=189293538
She wears gold lipstick in this outfit.

http://i65.tinypic.com/25k623l.jpg
The outfits she models in (natural looking makeup)

http://www.polyvore.com/camellias_outfit/set?id=189293125
She wears cyan lipstick. No shoes. (I'm tired of seeing this outfit. Lol. )





Spoiler: Lucas



camellias bf ignore the Rabbit ears







	Aquamarine


Spoiler: refrences








This is her correct colors.





Spoiler: a lil' about her



Aquamarine is a rouge gem. She is about 5'4. She does her own thing. She is not part of homeworld, and she is not part of the crystal gems. She's simply on earth. She was born from kindergarten. (No not the Amythest came from.) She's approx; 3,400 years old. She's still very young. Yet she's maturing quickly. She knows of the Crystal gems. She sometimes watches them. (She hides.) The crystal gems do not about her being on earth. SHE has taking a liking to Peridot. (She's gay for her ooohhh) She wants to make her  presents noticed to the crystal gems. But doesn't know how too. She would be considered a low class warrior on homeworld.

Personality type: http://www.16personalities.com/infj-personality





Spoiler: moofia








https://www.16personalities.com/entj-personality
14, in love with childish patchwork cat


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

<div style="width:600px;margin:0 auto"><div style="position:relative;"><a target="_blank" href="http://www.polyvore.com/camellias_outfit/set?.svc=copypaste&id=189292772"><img width="600" alt="Camellias outfit 1">


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

Bump


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 7, 2016)

I'll draw them for you!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> I'll draw them for you!



Really ?  cool! Can I see your art style!


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 7, 2016)

Do you want them in the same picture or no?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Really ?  cool! Can I see your art style!



yeah sure! Check my art shop!

- - - Post Merge - - -

These ones might not be digital though.

I might draw these ones on paper.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Do you want them in the same picture or no?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Okay!! Thanks they are cute!


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 7, 2016)

Spoiler: Camelia



View attachment 164079





Spoiler: Aquamarine


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Spoiler: Camelia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. Aqua is quite cute. I can't see camellia however.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 7, 2016)

Click on the attachment it will show you a huge pic of the drawing I made of her.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Click on the attachment it will show you a huge pic of the drawing I made of her.



It's not working.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 7, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> It's not working.



k. I'll repost it.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> k. I'll repost it.



Alright ahah.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> View attachment 164122



Cute thank you.


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 7, 2016)

Yep no prob.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 7, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## teshima (Feb 10, 2016)

I can draw them if you want! tho unless you can pay me in tbt it'll probably have to wait until I don't have any commissions to do since i prioritize paid requests. but here's my shop if you want to see my art


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2016)

teshima said:


> I can draw them if you want! tho unless you can pay me in tbt it'll probably have to wait until I don't have any commissions to do since i prioritize paid requests. but here's my shop if you want to see my art



OH MY yesss Your art is so amazing!!!!!!How much would you want?


----------



## teshima (Feb 10, 2016)

same prices as what says in the shop 

I'd have to waitlist u tho since everyone else has been waiting for over a week, hope thats ok with u !


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 10, 2016)

teshima said:


> same prices as what says in the shop
> 
> I'd have to waitlist u tho since everyone else has been waiting for over a week, hope thats ok with u !



thats finnnne i cant wait omf


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 13, 2016)

Why didn’t the skeleton dance at the Halloween party? 
 He had no body to dance with!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2016)

More bad puns


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 14, 2016)

This thread is bone dry


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 15, 2016)

zzzzz


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 15, 2016)

im feeling a bit punny


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 16, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 20, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Balverine (Feb 21, 2016)

I could draw them :0 (unfortunately, I can't draw Sans to save my life lol)
Examples
Headshot, Full body


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 22, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> I could draw them :0 (unfortunately, I can't draw Sans to save my life lol)
> Examples
> Headshot, Full body



GOOODNESS UR ART IS AMAZING! WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE?


----------



## Balverine (Feb 22, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> GOOODNESS UR ART IS AMAZING! WHAT WOULD YOU LIKE?



Lol, thank <33
Umm normally I charge tbt, but you don't seem to have a lot lol


Spoiler: prices anyways



Partial body is 300, headshot and full body are 400


Would you rather pay with IGB?

Also, do you want headshot, partial body or full body? :0


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Feb 23, 2016)

omg, she's adorable, let me draw her!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 23, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Lol, thank <33
> Umm normally I charge tbt, but you don't seem to have a lot lol
> 
> 
> ...



ohmygosh! Your so nice! yeah I don't have a lot of tbt, :C I can def give you what I have plus igb? how much igb would you like? and would a full body be okay?
 fullbody??

- - - Post Merge - - -



Watchingthetreetops said:


> omg, she's adorable, let me draw her!



go right on ahead lol! and thank you!


----------



## Balverine (Feb 23, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> ohmygosh! Your so nice! yeah I don't have a lot of tbt, :C I can def give you what I have plus igb? how much igb would you like? and would a full body be okay?
> fullbody??



Full body is cool, and I'll send you a pm about the igb c:
I'll get started on the sketches asap~


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 24, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Full body is cool, and I'll send you a pm about the igb c:
> I'll get started on the sketches asap~



okay thank you c:


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 27, 2016)

Bump


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 27, 2016)

I am working on a surprise for you!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 27, 2016)

Here is your surprise  ... Lol ... Camellia version 3


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 28, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I am working on a surprise for you!



ohmy  tysm

- - - Post Merge - - -



The Pennifer said:


> Here is your surprise  ... Lol ... Camellia version 3



shes like so PERFECT AND AWHHH PEN TYSMM


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 28, 2016)

You are very welcome! I haven't been drawing much lately but I saw this idea for a pose that I thought would be perfect for your naughty Camellia, and finally got it completed!


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 28, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> You are very welcome! I haven't been drawing much lately but I saw this idea for a pose that I thought would be perfect for your naughty Camellia, and finally got it completed!


yes ! i love love the pose thank you :]


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## Pearls (Feb 29, 2016)

here i doodled aquamarine 
i love your ocs c:



Spoiler


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 29, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> here i doodled aquamarine
> i love your ocs c:
> 
> 
> ...



Ohmygosh! so cuteee! and thank you


----------



## PeeBraiin (Feb 29, 2016)

I can offer something Like this if you'd be interested c:


Spoiler


----------



## Pearls (Mar 1, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Ohmygosh! so cuteee! and thank you



your welcome c:


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 1, 2016)

Bumps c:


----------



## Balverine (Mar 1, 2016)

Ta-ta-ta-daaa! *Tom Nook twirl*



Spoiler: Camellia













Spoiler: Aquamarine











Hope you like them > w <


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 2, 2016)

Marco Bodt said:


> Ta-ta-ta-daaa! *Tom Nook twirl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OHMYGOODNEWS I JUST AWE3E LOOOVE THEM THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOO MUCH AWW


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 15, 2016)

Bummp


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 21, 2016)

bump


----------



## Sig (Mar 21, 2016)

shes 16 and smokes pot??


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Mar 21, 2016)

sakura miku said:


> shes 16 and smokes pot??



???????????

That's not unusual


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 23, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> ???????????
> 
> That's not unusual



Exactly &#55357;&#56834; Hahaa

- - - Post Merge - - -

N guys it's my b-day haha


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 26, 2016)

Bump


----------



## jiny (Mar 26, 2016)

Spoiler: aquamarine


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 27, 2016)

milkirue said:


> Spoiler: aquamarine



RHANKS SHES SO QT


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 1, 2016)

Bump


----------



## px41 (Apr 2, 2016)

I thought it would be fun to add a specific detail that you put in their description. Now they have a cube for some reason.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 2, 2016)

px41 said:


> View attachment 168696View attachment 168695
> I thought it would be fun to add a specific detail that you put in their description. Now they have a cube for some reason.



OHMY gosh! It's perfect thank you!


----------



## px41 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanxers for the feedback. I hope it's not too trippy.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 2, 2016)

px41 said:


> Thanxers for the feedback. I hope it's not too trippy.



Nah it's perfext


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 2, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 4, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 12, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 13, 2016)

bumo


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2016)

bump


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 14, 2016)

New bumparos dip and dunk them


----------

